# Bagged in The Rotten Apple (mkv build)



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

So after smashing an oil pan, a trans pan, a custom one piece look mk3 VR lip fitted to the mkv bumper







and seeing all these gorgeous cars on air ride i have decided to jump on the bag-wagen







First I'd like to say thanks to all that have helped me so far with all my noob questions and sourcing parts....oh and to all that replied in my noob threads






















Sucio, Ryan Norris, Gtizlatko, Dorbritz, [email protected], [email protected], Rat4life...im sure im forgetting a few (late shift at work, im trying to stay awake by creating this thread







)
I'd like to apologize for some of the crappy cell phone shots in advance, i cant find the charger to my point & shoot








so this is the car to be bagged, currently on KONI coils at their lowest setting(rear perches still in).. pic taken by Ryan Norris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















on to the air ride set up...
Auto pilot controller
4 gallon tank
ODE valves
2 380 compressors
front bags airlift slam XL
rear bags RE-5s w/ Dorbritz brackets
a big thanks to Mr. Gtizlatko for selling me some well maintained parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Euro cubby to house the controller


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Bagged in The Rotten Apple (mikebbugn)*

so my main concern with this build is keeping my spare. i seem to have the worst luck with flat tires. my tires seem to have magnets for nails & screws







....so after much pondering & looking at all the pretty management pics posted in this forum i have a plan. so far it looks like its gonna work. 
i took some measurements and got cracking on the wood.
















after i made sure the frame fit in the trunk i decided to do a quick mock up of how i was planning to set everything up...








but after asking a few questions and trying to picture all the lines & wires i realized it wouldnt be very practical to mount the valves as placed above. so a new plan has been set in motion.
i pre-drilled all the holes this morning. so i decided to lay a little color down on ze wood.









_Modified by mikebbugn at 3:59 AM 4-13-2010_


_Modified by mikebbugn at 3:59 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice man. i wanna see this done!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stretch2k (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikebbugn)*

yo Mike, lookin good.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (stretch2k)*

thanks stretch


----------



## jieloner (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikebbugn)*

looks like a lot of work...lollmk if your going to sell the coils cheap..lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jieloner)*

its a bag fever in NY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I like that front lip!..you must be the friend of Ryans that was bagging his mk5. We discussed it for a while. Cool


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*

Cant wait to see her done man!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

:bigthumb:
biting the bullet eh mike? it will looks sweet. any ideas for changing wheels?


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ill watch this.
take your time and enjoy your work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c00lkid54 (Jan 10, 2007)

what a daddy!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

nice.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you have a garage
thats not NYC








good luck with the build. air in NYC is the way to go


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (BklynMKV)*

Layout looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it going to be hinged to access the spare?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

good going so far mike ... this will be nice ..
you'll have to let me know how the airlift struts are riding


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good Mike.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks everyone 









_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_:bigthumb:
biting the bullet eh mike? it will looks sweet. any ideas for changing wheels?

hahahah i sure did, as far wheels go i have a few in mind. just no $ in pocket.

_Quote, originally posted by *BklynMKV* »_you have a garage
thats not NYC








good luck with the build. air in NYC is the way to go
















not my garage... but i park in the driveway. i roam the 5 boros like a nomad







and rest in the bx.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

word man. i just had to swap out wheels in a freakin parking lot lol. but i did it proper -- torque wrench and all. had to keep moving tools and the jack to let cars pass
sad my biggest goal in life now is a spigot. a freakin spigot


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the only problem i had when trying to make the spare be able to go in and out.. and have clearance for the seats to lock open easily.. was the tank... mines raised up a few inches and angled a bit.. 
just something to consider in your quest.


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

yea. sucio and i took a look at that this past weekend. we tried to squeeze the spare out with the tank mocked up, just wasnt enough room. but, this set up will be hinged and all the extra space should be there when the frame is lifted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

same here.. i originally had the tank just flat on the plywood in my hatch.. i said "that looks like that'd work".. nope. didnt. guy i know that build custom trunk audio setups suggested just lifting the tank.. then we raised the floor sides and made a removable door to make the best use of the space.
i can send you more pics of my setup if youd like.. just pm me man


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_same here.. i originally had the tank just flat on the plywood in my hatch.. i said "that looks like that'd work".. nope. didnt. guy i know that build custom trunk audio setups suggested just lifting the tank.. then we raised the floor sides and made a removable door to make the best use of the space.
i can send you more pics of my setup if youd like.. just pm me man

that would be great. thanks!


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikebbugn)*

Lou must of convinced you







lol







do it up Mike! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NYC4LYFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYC4LYFE* »_Lou must of convinced you







lol







do it up Mike! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























yeah between his car, alot of the other cars i've seen & the fact that they have ripped up every road that i travel on to & from work... its a no brainer from my point of view


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

any progress?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

nothing yet... Waiting on a few fittings. Plus i've been at work these past few days. Quick question... Power wire, 8 or 10 gauge?


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

go with 8. never hurts to have a little extra thickness! plus leaves room for expansion


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_go with 8. never hurts to have a little extra thickness! plus leaves room for expansion

I went with 4 gauge for this reason. Future sub and second pump for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

I'm running 4 to a splitter as well Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

4? really? damn, ok. well i just went to an auto sound place and i was told 50 bucks for 20 ft of 8 gauge power line... does that seem right? i didnt get it thinking he was ripping me off


----------



## c00lkid54 (Jan 10, 2007)

ebay has it anywhere from 10 to 22 dollars


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (c00lkid54)*

thanks coolkid, i'll look into that.
just ordered the missing fittings & water traps. gonna complete this install soon enough!


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_thanks coolkid, i'll look into that.
just ordered the missing fittings & water traps. gonna complete this install soon enough!










MOARRRRR PICS mike.....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (dj givv)*








no progress as of yet. im waiting for a delivery. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## redcabby98 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Bagged in The Rotten Apple (mikebbugn)*

that car is sexy!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Bagged in The Rotten Apple (redcabby98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redcabby98* »_that car is sexy!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


THANKS!!!!

gonna try to finish this install tomorrow or monday. working my 24 hour shift now, rest tonight and hopefully bagged tomorrow


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can't wait to see this


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (golf3racing)*

your not the only one. Mikes the man haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NYC4LYFE)*

its gonna come out sick man ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuCi0* »_

















x648291616181618181!!!!!!!!!!!!!
this is a lot more work than I thought!!!


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikebbugn)*

haha. 
+ this is only the first step
but its all worth it man. all worth it. nyc on inflate is where its at


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BklynMKV)*

valves are wired....just gotta power them up & check for leaks. next we gotta install bags and run the air lines to them. :::fingers crossed:::


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikebbugn)*

For the city that never sleeps......


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sweeet


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

























Sorry for the phone pics. 


_Modified by SuCi0 at 10:19 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

wow! What a ride!!! Slam xl bags ride great!! So tired... Talk to you guys later... Time for some much needed sleep!!!!


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikebbugn)*

Looks good but is the rear being held up on something?


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (insert clever name)*

I believe its cause of the spacers on the wheels in the rear.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

nice ... good to hear that the new struts are trating you good ...
can't wait to see this in person.


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

Word Mike DOPE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (NYC4LYFE)*

So sweet!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More better pics of the setup please!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

aloha boy talk to sucio.... He took all the pics. He is slacking on his posting skills! Hahahahaahhahaha!!! Big thanks to sucio for the install.








special thanks to dorbritz,[email protected], santi & anyone else I drove crazy with all my questions the past 2 days!








still have to some tweeking but all in all I'm happy


----------



## c00lkid54 (Jan 10, 2007)

that looks like amboy to me!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (c00lkid54)*

lol, yeah it is... 

one day soon...when I'm in the mood to look at another tool... I'l remove the rear spacers to see how much lower it goes,but I like the current set up


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

HaHa Wak A$$ Amboy LMAO


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (NYC4LYFE)*

congrats man. looks proper
now we just got to schedule the air over NYC shoot


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (c00lkid54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c00lkid54* »_that looks like amboy to me!

It is...







. 
And ill have better pics once I get em off the camera


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

You coming to sowo sucio?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (BklynMKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BklynMKV* »_congrats man. looks proper
now we just got to schedule the air over NYC shoot









sounds like a plan!

Ryan, he'll be there.


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

good stuff mike! Glad to see shes finally done, and ready for the trip to SOWO.....btw, dont forget your tool kit.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (dj givv)*








thanks bill, I have to put together a small air ride survival kit


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I've always loved the originality of this car, and this makes it even better. Car looks dope mikebbugn!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sxedub)*

looking good mike.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks alot guys. 
hey matt, you ever been to the moonlight cruisers show/gtg in eastchester? thinking about checking it out this sunday. im sure its more of a hotrod/classic car thing, but i think it'll be cool to check it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

nahhh..never even heard of it?







I am sure their would be some friendly people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

cool, i guess i'll check it out just too something different & look for some inspiration


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mikebbagn.







pics up tonight of mike molesting a dump valve....


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (SuCi0)*


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

So we gotta have a propper shoot in sowo. The dubs on the beach meet dubs in Helen.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*








or we can photoshop the beach pics we took to my new stance


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_ dubs in Helen.
 is she cute?








Mike pickin up the cd today lol but here's your motivational pshop I did...


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (SuCi0)*

Damn I was so on point with that stance though.... Lol


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (SuCi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuCi0* »_Damn I was so on point with that stance though.... Lol

yeah, you are right... the passenger side does look about that height without the notch....speaking of notch...paging Dr. Rat4life.....paging Dr. Rat4life.............


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

took this pic a little while ago... just before the rain hit, again.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

its looking really good man ... any pics of the trunk setup. I'd like to see how you did with that.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

ahhh, you caught me whoring the pic






























im waiting for sucio(slacker) to post the pics he snapped during the install. i will try and snap some later on and show the ability to reach the spare








i still havent put the floor down since i have to cut out the section for the tank


----------

